# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Куда сообщить о вредоносном контенте?

## ysocol

Если Вы обнаружили вредоносный сайт или файл и хотите сообщить про это то материал по ссылке https://archive.org/details/WhereToR...BadSiteOrAFile Вам поможет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Если на сайте действительно находится вредоносный контент, то сначала надо сообщить об этом владельцу сайта (желательно со ссылкой на действующее законодательство), а если владелец откажется удалить этот контент, то о нем необходимо проинформировать провайдера хостинга. Тот обязан заблокировать доступ к вредоносному контенту. Правда, этот вариант может не сработать, если хостинг окажется абузоустойчивым.

----------


## ysocol

Если сайт как мошеннический или вредоносный был создан заведомо, то нет смысла писать владельцу. В таком случае сразу создается оповещение для владельца хостинга. Если же владелец хостинга откажется (что не раз было) то тогда последний вариант - сообщать тем организациям, которые в текстовом документе. Впрочем, об этом сказано в описании к файлу по ссылке.

----------


## Matias

Все зависит от цели. Если требуется, чтобы вредоносный сайт или файл были внесены в антивирусные базы, то достаточно лишь разослать письма вендорам. А если требуется закрыть сайт, то необходимо обращаться в правоохранительные органы.

----------


## ysocol

Мошенник не остановится на создании одного сайта или вредоноса. После блокировки сайта или детектирования вредоноса вероятнее всего он создаст еще подобный сайт или вредонос, которые будут не сильно отличаться от предыдущих. Сразу все блокировать не получится. Поэтому всегда следует оповещать о новых видах угроз сначала различные компании, чтобы в будущем аналогичные угрозы (особенно новые виды) заведомо были известны и определялись, а потом закрывать сам сайт жалобой хостеру или в правоохранительные органы.

----------


## mugicake

Этот способ основной но есть нюансы. Собственно, я хочу их описать. Также обновлю e-mail адреса и ссылки на формы запроса.

Примечание. В связи с тем, что в мире появляются новые подобные компании, чьи контакты перечислены ниже, этот список можно обновлять новыми способами сообщить. Тем не менее, в списке перечислены крупные, всем известные компании которые твердо заняли лидерство, имеющие большой опыт и множество пользователей. Поэтому этого на ближайшее время будет достаточно.

1. Через используемые браузеры. В Справке, Инструментах и т.п. найдите способ сообщить о проблеме.

2. Если вы используете защитное ПО то в интерфейсе программы или на их сайте есть возможность сообщить. В таком случае у Вас как у пользователя будет приоритет.
Если есть другие программы для работы в сети, то в них тоже есть возможность сообщить.

3. Используя сервисы WHOIS, такие как http://1whois.ru/ https://www.nic.ru/whois/ http://whois.pp.ru/ http://wwhois.ru/whois.php http://2ip.ru/ можно связаться с хостером или владельцем сайта. С администрацией сайта можно связаться, используя контакты на самом сайте.

4. Отправьте деактивированную ссылку (сделайте неактивной ссылку – только доменное имя или с конкретной страницей при необходимости без протокола) в вирусные лаборатории, описав причину отправки на английском, на следующие e-mail адреса: 
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected]om,
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected], 
с помощью следующих форм (с указанием протокола):
http://vk.com/login.php?u=2&to=c3VwcG9ydD9hY3Q9bmV3
http://webmaster.yandex.ru/delspam.xml
http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/?hl=ru
http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/r...badware/?hl=ru
http://www.scumware.org/add_url.scumware
http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz/uploadu.php
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/dom...mainSuggestion
http://www.c-sirt.org/
https://www.badwarebusters.org/community/submit
http://cybertopcops.com/report-malware-sites.php
http://global.sitesafety.trendmicro.com/
http://cybercrime-tracker.net/submit.php
http://app.webinspector.com/
http://cert-gib.ru/report.php
https://analysis.avira.com/ru/submit-urls
https://support.drweb.com/new/urlfilter/?lng=ru
http://www.crdf.us/#contact
http://www.fortiguard.com/contactus.html
http://www.malware.com.br/contrib.shtml
http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/contact.php
https://www.stopbadware.org/report-badware
http://www.abuse.ch/?page_id=4727
https://support.avast.com/Tickets/Submit/RenderForm
http://antivirus.baidu.com/en/submit-url.php
https://analysis.f-secure.com/portal/login.html
в государственные службы:
https://mvd.ru/request_main
http://rkn.gov.ru/treatments/ask-question/
http://ligainternet.ru/hotline/
для представляющих вред человеку:
http://rkn.gov.ru/treatments/ask-question/
http://eais.rkn.gov.ru/feedback/
http://ligainternet.ru/hotline/
http://rospotrebnadzor.ru/feedback/new.php
https://mvd.ru/request_main
http://global.sitesafety.trendmicro.com/
https://support.drweb.com/new/urlfilter/?lng=ru
Если сайт или программа требует отправить СМС: http://erfen.ru/antispam/ 

5. Отправьте вредоносный файл. Удалите расширение файла в имени (например .exe), запакуйте его в .zip архив с паролем (без кавычек) “virus”, в теле письма опишите ситуацию на английском, прикрепите файл к письму и отправьте на адреса:
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected], 
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
с помощью следующих форм для тех компаний у кого нет e-mail адреса:
https://analysis.avira.com/ru/submit
http://www.aegislab.com/Support/
https://vms.drweb.com/sendvirus/
http://www.fortiguard.com/contactus.html
https://support.avast.com/Tickets/Submit/RenderForm
http://support.quickheal.com/v4/inde...mit/RenderForm
http://antivirus.baidu.com/en/submit-file.php
http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/sendvirus/submit-malware/
https://analysis.f-secure.com/portal/login.html
http://www.f-prot.com/virusinfo/submission_form.html
http://www.zonerantivirus.com/zaslani-vzorku-k-overeni

----------

